# As a Warriors fan, does this make you angry?



## ERock386 (Aug 5, 2002)

I just started posting here, so I don't know if this has been discussed. But, from what I read in the papers, the Cavs came to the Warriors and offered Andre Miller, Jurmaine Jones, and Lamond Murray for Dunleavy, Welsch, and Fortson. I don't know about you guys, but I would've done this in a second. Instead, the Warriors just said no thanks and signed Dunleavy the next day, so as to end any trade speculations involving him. Although Dunleavy and Welsch have potential, neither are a sure thing. The Warriors would rid thamselves of Fortson, one of their main goals this offseason. In return, the Warriors get Miller, enough said. But that's not all. Murray is a very talented veteran. I've seen him play since he broke the Cal scoring record in 3 seasons. Then, they also get Jones, an young athletic player to provide a spark off the bench. They could start Miller, Richardson, Murray, Jamison, and Foyle, although I'd love to see Murphy at center. Then they have a strong bench with Arenas, Sura, Jones, Murphy, and Dampier. I'm so mad the Warriors didn't do this. Maybe the Cavs wanted Arenas to be added or somehting, but I find it hard to believe St. Jean would really turn down this deal.


----------



## Basket-Baller (Aug 5, 2002)

I am actually glad that they turned it down. I understand Miller is one of the best point guards in the NBA right now, but I would not give up Welsch and Dunleavy because they can become better than Lammond Murray, who is at the end of his prime. The Warriors also have the point guard they need in Gilbert Arenas. He plays just defense just as well as Miller, and has a better shot. Although his play making might not be on par with Miller, I expect Arenas to be a solid point guard. 



I like the idea of Troy Murphy playing center, but I am worried about his ability to guard centers.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

yea i already brought it up-yea im angry


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

The Warriors have screwed themselves by dealing draft in the past. I like Miller too but I agree with the last post. Arenas will do just fine. Let's see what these young guys can do before we go trading away everything. We tried it with Mookie for J-Terry. Which one would you rather have now?


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Mookie is nothing like Dre Miller buddy...


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

He's not now but remember when we traded for Mookie? Yeah. He was far from the type of player he is now. The point is, the Warriors have gotten nowhere trading draft picks for veterans. We have begun to get a nice young squad going the past few years through the draft. I would just like to stick to one plan for more than a year or two. At least that way we give it a fair shot. If it doesnt work out, at least we tried. Miller for Dunleavy and Welsch is too much to ask even if we did switch. Miller went for less than that to the Clippers anyway. Just gotta have a little faith, caffeine


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Miller is NOT a vet-he's a year younger than Jamison. We traded for Mookie when he was already 32 years old.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

I hear you. I guess I should have said, the Warriors have gotten nowhere trading their draft picks period. For VETS, for anyone. It doesnt matter anyway. Arenas is gonna dominate this year...


----------



## ERock386 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Here's the thing about that:*

Although the Warriors have a bad draft trade history, I myself opposed the Mookie trade and was met with much hostility by other Warriors fans. I'm still a little bitter about that, since I was right. But anyway, the Warriors would change just as much by not trading as they do by pulling the trigger on the deal. The way I see it, take last year's team. You lose Fortson, and gain Miller, Jones, and Murray. That's pretty good. Dunleavy and Welsch are still new guys, and Fortson will likely be dealt anyway. And we already have enough young guys with potential. Why not trade some pick for some proven players? Will Dunleavy and Welsch be good? Hopefully. Will either be as good as Miller? Probably not. They should've done the deal.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

ya fury-they have gotten nowhere in most of their draft picks either. Todd Fuller, Adonal Foyle, Vonteego...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ERock386</b>!
> I just started posting here, so I don't know if this has been discussed. But, from what I read in the papers, the Cavs came to the Warriors and offered Andre Miller, Jurmaine Jones, and Lamond Murray for Dunleavy, Welsch, and Fortson. I don't know about you guys, but I would've done this in a second. Instead, the Warriors just said no thanks and signed Dunleavy the next day, so as to end any trade speculations involving him. Although Dunleavy and Welsch have potential, neither are a sure thing. The Warriors would rid thamselves of Fortson, one of their main goals this offseason. In return, the Warriors get Miller, enough said. But that's not all. Murray is a very talented veteran. I've seen him play since he broke the Cal scoring record in 3 seasons. Then, they also get Jones, an young athletic player to provide a spark off the bench. They could start Miller, Richardson, Murray, Jamison, and Foyle, although I'd love to see Murphy at center. Then they have a strong bench with Arenas, Sura, Jones, Murphy, and Dampier. I'm so mad the Warriors didn't do this. Maybe the Cavs wanted Arenas to be added or somehting, but I find it hard to believe St. Jean would really turn down this deal.


t


I just can't see the Cavs doing this deal I think that they were giving up way too much to get Dunleavy, Welsch and Fortson's contract. I just don't believe they would have been getting fair value


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

The rumor was true. I think we turned it down because Saint wants to see Dunleavy play first-before making any deals. Also, Miller is a free agent next summer, there was probably no chance for the Warriors to keep him for the future. So basically trading Dunleavy for one year of Andre Miller is a waste. If Andre Miller could commit to the team-then I'd trade right a way.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. That'd be a great trade for Cleveland. They give up Dre Miller and get two youngsters with huge potential. They'll probably make the lottery and get yet another good young player in 2003.

Damn.

With Tyrone Hill and Nick Anderson coming off the book next year, they'll have enough cap room to make a run at an elite FA. Hmm.. which FA do you think they'll go for? Do I hear... Dre Miller??

That'd be brilliant. Trade Miller for two youngster and then sign him as a FA next year. Miller already said he likes Cleveland and can he resist returning to the Cavs and being the leader of a young exciting team featuring Wagner, Davis, Dunleavy, Diop, and the 2003 lottery pick (Lebron James?)?? And if the Cavs don't, many other teams will want to sign Dre.

The Warriors would have to give Miller the max to keep him. And with Antawn's contract, Dampier, Sura, and Foyle still on the book, the team will be over the salary cap in no time.

And meanwhile they're still likely a lottery team.

Albeit, a lottery team that pays close to $60 mil a year in salary. No cap room to sign a good FA even if St. Jean can convince one to come. 

Brilliant.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Sura and Mill's contract expire next summer-opening decent money to bring in a free-agent. But I'd rather spend it on a long-term deal with Jrich.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

I agree Caff. The Warriors have not had a good shooting guard for some time now. J-Rich adds excitement to this team and a player who plays above the rim. Not too many of those around.


----------

